# Stratton Lift Ticket Giveaway



## JPTracker (Nov 11, 2008)

Just won my free ticket.

Third year in a row.

http://stratton10k.com/form.php


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep....just won one each for my wife and I...I won last year and didnt end up using it but can probably justify $$ of spending a night somewhere nearby with the free skiing


----------



## hardline (Nov 11, 2008)

danm it took me like 5 or 5 tries last year got it on the first one.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

i just tried, but didn't get the text msg


----------



## rjc1976 (Nov 11, 2008)

Got one!  Thanks for the heads up.  That was much better for me than last year.  Last year I didn't win until my 15th try or so.


----------



## hardline (Nov 11, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> i just tried, but didn't get the text msg



they dont like you. or maybe you don't know your own number.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 11, 2008)

Seems like you win on the first try...just got two tickets.


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

I won. Stratton gathering?


----------



## hardline (Nov 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I won. Stratton gathering?



might be fun to do a day at snow then go over to stratton since we all have free tickets.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I won. Stratton gathering?


I'm in


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> I'm in



I've never been, and now I have an excuse to go.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

WTF!?!?  I just emailed them....arrrgh


----------



## MrsG (Nov 11, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Seems like you win on the first try...just got two tickets.




What do you need to do to get two?  We only have one cell  Thanks.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 11, 2008)

MrsG said:


> What do you need to do to get two?  We only have one cell  Thanks.


You need 2 cell phones and two e-mail address


----------



## 180 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder, I just logged on and won.


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

Well that was easy.... Didn't get to use mine last season, but I fully intend to this season!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up!  :beer:

The GF and I just won tix!  "We're going to Stratton!!!!"


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

this is not even funny anymore...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 11, 2008)

Those 10k tickets will be gone quick at this rate.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 11, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> this is not even funny anymore...


You must have done something wrong.


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> this is not even funny anymore...


Guess you'll have no reason not to fire up the smoker while we're skiing then. 

Seriously, sorry about that. Maybe you didn't win this time?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I won. Stratton gathering?



i won too, i'm in for a day trip.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> You must have done something wrong.


it's pretty basic stuff...I don't know...


----------



## hardline (Nov 11, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> it's pretty basic stuff...I don't know...



ahah you can't even win a ticket to flatton. thats prety funny.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

hardline said:


> ahah you can't even win a ticket to flatton. thats prety funny.


not my night I guess


----------



## hardline (Nov 11, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> not my night I guess



did you get the email after.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

hardline said:


> did you get the email after.


yup


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

You're supposed to be able to get a duplicate text message if needed. Did you try that?

Could be your carrier, too. For some reason, even though I'm signed up for emergency alert emails from my school, I've never received one - even when they were testing the system and I knew messages should have come through.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I won. Stratton gathering?



I'm in. Got mine on the first try too. Last year it took quite a few tries.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

severine said:


> You're supposed to be able to get a duplicate text message if needed. Did you try that?
> 
> Could be your carrier, too. For some reason, even though I'm signed up for emergency alert emails from my school, I've never received one - even when they were testing the system and I knew messages should have come through.


yup and I get text messages all the time

don't know


----------



## Eski (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't text since it's not included in my plan and each one costs ...
good thing I won on the first try ;-)


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

I just tried it using the wife's phone and of course she won and got the message in two seconds.

anyone else using sprint?


----------



## mondeo (Nov 12, 2008)

Good deal. Might have to hit Stratton twice this year, with the Warren Miller freebie on top of this.


----------



## Euler (Nov 12, 2008)

Will it work with a tracfone?


----------



## krisskis (Nov 12, 2008)

Got mine on the first try too. I didnt use mine last year either...gonna have to get up there this year.


----------



## Maksim (Nov 12, 2008)

Both my cell phones "won" and so did my gf.  First shot too.


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow, I got mine on the first try too! Last year it took me like a 1000 trys before I finally won one.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 12, 2008)

got mine with the first try with sprint, kinda weird to be shoving your phone in the ticket booth for  a free ticket though instead of the printed out one.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> got mine with the first try with sprint, kinda weird to be shoving your phone in the ticket booth for  a free ticket though instead of the printed out one.


sprint (nextel ptt) or sprint pcs?


----------



## Maksim (Nov 12, 2008)

all 3 of our phones on sprint, all winners


----------



## hardline (Nov 12, 2008)

so with all the free tixs we should really do an AZ day since its a free day for everyone.


----------



## Eski (Nov 12, 2008)

Nextel worked


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 12, 2008)

rootdkj said:


> sprint (nextel ptt) or sprint pcs?



pcs


----------



## Maksim (Nov 12, 2008)

Is anyone actually not winning?


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 12, 2008)

Got one as well....Serious props to Stratton for doing this every year.


----------



## hardline (Nov 12, 2008)

there has to be a bug in the system because everyone but root won on the first try.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

sucks to be me day


----------



## Maksim (Nov 12, 2008)

try again now since its past midnight.


----------



## OppositeGeorge (Nov 12, 2008)

Won on the first shot, too.  Last year took about 10 tries(!) and the year before that, 3 or 4.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

Maksim said:


> try again now since its past midnight.


nope....:blink:


----------



## JPTracker (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> nope....:blink:



I won my first try but my wife didn't. So you are not alone.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 12, 2008)

I won on first try too....3rd year for a Stratton freebie!!


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 12, 2008)

First try here. Took damn near a month last year.


----------



## Edd (Nov 12, 2008)

3rd year also.  Still haven't been there though.


----------



## migs 01 (Nov 12, 2008)

just tried and....no response.  Do you get a message whether you win or lose or just if you win?


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the posting this! Just scored a ticket. Now to get one for my wife.....


----------



## pepperdawg (Nov 12, 2008)

1st try on Verizon....


----------



## djspookman (Nov 12, 2008)

got one first try with Sprint. yahoo! 

haven't skiied flatton since going to the USopen in '98 when Fat Joe/Big Pun were playing, then one of them got hit by a snowball while on stage and ran out into the crowd to get the kid who threw it. ahh... good times!

dave


----------



## djspookman (Nov 12, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> just tried and....no response.  Do you get a message whether you win or lose or just if you win?



just if you win.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 12, 2008)

does anyone know, do you literally have to show them your phone with the saved text message or can you print out the message with the code and show them that instead?

by the time i get to stratton I could have a new phone and phone number.  i could always enter again but figure there is some cap on the number of available tickets...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> does anyone know, do you literally have to show them your phone with the saved text message or can you print out the message with the code and show them that instead?
> 
> by the time i get to stratton I could have a new phone and phone number.  i could always enter again but figure there is some cap on the number of available tickets...




I just went in to see what would happen if you fill in the "lost your message?" box. It sends you another text. So I guess you litterally have to bring your phone with you. 

Entered my wife's info...she won too.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 12, 2008)

I won first shot.

Will try with my GF's info when I get home from work.

I'm up for an AZ day.

-w


----------



## Big Game (Nov 12, 2008)

Won for the first time!

I don't care what they


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 12, 2008)

this is crafty.  They're getting all their potential customers cell phone numbers.


----------



## Big Game (Nov 12, 2008)

Won for the first time!

Thanks Stratton, thanks for the reminder AZ.


----------



## roark (Nov 12, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> this is crafty. They're getting all their potential customers cell phone numbers.


 
and carriers. perhaps they're looking at putting up a new tower?

it'd be a pr nightmare if they actually called or texted without permission.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> not my night I guess



Well, if you don't ski a certain number of days, or if you check that you have been to Stratton recently, then they are not interested in you.  But by now you probably have already won.


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, if you don't ski a certain number of days, or if you check that you have been to Stratton recently, then they are not interested in you.  But by now you probably have already won.


I've never been to Stratton and I won. And my ski days are pretty low compared to some of you.


----------



## Phillycore (Nov 12, 2008)

I tried this last year and it took me like 3 weeks of trying to win and didn't even get to use it....lol


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 12, 2008)

roark said:


> and carriers. perhaps they're looking at putting up a new tower?
> 
> it'd be a pr nightmare if they actually called or texted without permission.



actually if you read the fine print they WILL text you unless you reply STOP to their message


----------



## Phillycore (Nov 12, 2008)

I didn't win again...

I put in never skied there before...  

This completely sucks wind...   I'm not going to bother doing this crap for 3 weeks again like last year and then not end up using it....lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2008)

Did not win, will not try a second time.  NOT a fan of the texting format.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 12, 2008)

no mobile phone so I guess no ticket for me this year


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2008)

That does kind of suck that there are no alternative options for entry.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2008)

severine said:


> That does kind of suck that there are no alternative options for entry.



I thought that too. But on the other hand, if they allowed for it to be printed, they'd get 11ty billion duplicates.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 12, 2008)

no dice


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I thought that too. But on the other hand, if they allowed for it to be printed, they'd get 11ty billion duplicates.


Last year it was printed. You could only use the offer once and had to show ID. Each had a unique code so it could be tracked.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2008)

severine said:


> Last year it was printed. You could only use the offer once and had to show ID. Each had a unique code so it could be tracked.



That seems to make sense. They could probably put a barcode or something on it. 

I guess now I'll have to bring our phones to the ticket window....which are completely useless to us once we cross the VT boarder. Stupid "SOS" emergency only mode. :evil:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 12, 2008)

I won before I even knew the contest started.  Thanks Carrie! 



Greg said:


> I won. Stratton gathering?





ALLSKIING said:


> I'm in





severine said:


> Well that was easy.... Didn't get to use mine last season, but I fully intend to this season!



In for a Stratton gathering!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I won before I even knew the contest started.  Thanks Carrie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Let me know if we plan something....the GF and I may be interested in joining....but we will probably go down to visit Stratton before February.


----------



## tequiladoug (Nov 12, 2008)

:sad:

"sorry, you didnt win"


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 12, 2008)

I didn't win either. 
Maybe they didn't like my answers to their questions? I didn't sign up for their email notices.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 12, 2008)

my wife just lost too. :sad:

she answered the questions the same way I did.


----------



## Eski (Nov 12, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> ....but we will probably go down before February.


at the very least, it should be a weekly ritual ... be diverse, load that quiver! :wink:


----------



## Maksim (Nov 12, 2008)

If it is some time of random program...can be like teh slots...

there is a certain percent they have to pay out (give out tickets) in a time period.... If they are too stingy in the day, by night time, to keep it legit, has to loosen up. 

Or since this program just came out.... and spreading like wildfire, will be tougher to get new tickets.

If they give out 10k a day, and at first, only 10k know about it... it works, but if that 10k tell another 10, now you have 100k competing for the same 10k tickets.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 12, 2008)

fwiw:

official rules state odds of winnnig 1:15

stratton news says snowmaking began today, opening day planned for 11/26


----------



## 2knees (Nov 12, 2008)

Winnnnahhhhh.

havent been there in probably 20 years almost.  I'm looking forward to returning.

I think i'll plan a weekend around it and ski okemo too.  Then i post a massive tr from the two most ridiculed areas in vermont.


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> I think i'll plan a weekend around it and ski okemo too.  Then i post a massive tr from the two most ridiculed areas in vermont.



I love it! You truly are a gaper...


----------



## WJenness (Nov 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> I think i'll plan a weekend around it and ski okemo too.  Then i post a massive tr from the two most ridiculed areas in vermont.



You should make it a long weekend, and hit K too... Go for the trifecta of ridicule!

-w


----------



## 2knees (Nov 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> I love it! You truly are a gaper...



I'm gonna shred the gnar in their dope terrain parks.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> Winnnnahhhhh.
> 
> havent been there in probably 20 years almost.  I'm looking forward to returning.
> 
> I think i'll plan a weekend around it and ski okemo too.  Then i post a massive tr from the two most ridiculed areas in vermont.



I definitely wouldn't mind doing a Stratton / Magic trip. This may give me a chance to finally try Magic. Probably would want to head up mid-week. I've only skied Strat mid-week and it was pretty dead...I loved it.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 12, 2008)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> I definitely wouldn't mind doing a Stratton / Magic trip. This may give me a chance to finally try Magic. Probably would want to head up mid-week. I've only skied Strat mid-week and it was pretty dead...I loved it.




Stratton/Magic might be a shock to the system.  I dont think you can find two areas that are more opposite in evey imaginable way.


But you owe it to yourself to ski magic at least once in this lifetime, especially after a good storm.  Nothing like it south of the mad river valley.


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'm gonna shred the gnar in their dope terrain parks.


Maybe you should stick with the windpants...


----------



## 2knees (Nov 12, 2008)

severine said:


> Maybe you should stick with the windpants...



holla back girl.....


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> holla back girl.....



 Ya lookin' fur a fight??!!!


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 12, 2008)

severine said:


> Ya lookin' fur a fight??!!!


 
Ooo, a fur fight! Can I watch?


----------



## hardline (Nov 12, 2008)

i did one for every friend i had last night. not one of them didn't win. root did you get yours yet?


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 12, 2008)

*Long post from Stratton Marketingland....*

Hi all.

Glad to see you're having fun with the contest! We're happy to be giving away tickets again.

Even despite the national economic uncertainty these days, the "top brass" here at Stratton didn't hesitate to green light this. We keep waiting for them to at least bat an eyelash when we ask if we can give away another 10,000 tickets each year, but the answer is always "Hey, if it attracts lots of people who are new to the mountain, then do it."

We might not have the vertical of a western mountain, but good luck finding a snowmaking and grooming team with more confidence or experience. So having some "free samples" floating around out there doesn't scare them in the least. :wink:

Blah blah, enough PR speak (not my specialty anyway).

So, some specific points about this year's contest:


*1. RE: Winning more than once*


ALLSKIING said:


> You need 2 cell phones and two e-mail address



According to the official rules, more than one winning entry by the same person technically disqualifies you from redeeming any prizes at all. You will be asked to show ID, and the winning text message when you arrive to claim your prize.

But rules aside, and more to the real point: please don't drain the system of tickets. Sure, the "bring your ID to the window" rule helps prevent duplicate redemption, but it doesn't stop ticket codes from being burned up in the contest system.

In other words, if you game your way into getting two codes, you're only taking away someone else's free lift ticket.


*2. Opt-in and Permissions*


roark said:


> and carriers. perhaps they're looking at putting up a new tower?
> 
> it'd be a pr nightmare if they actually called or texted without permission.



You will only be contacted if you specifically request it. And the phone numbers are just a way of keeping the entries unique, and for texting you if you opt into mobile alerts.

Regardless: *no* middle-of-dinner phone calls from Stratton!


*3. The Ideal Giveaway*


severine said:


> That does kind of suck that there are no alternative options for entry.



Yeah, sorry about that.
Believe it or not, it's actually very hard to give away 10,000 of something. Sure, we could put them all in a basket out front with a "FREE! Take one" sign... but you can imagine the complications there.

Ideally, we'd physically put 10,000 tickets into the hands of 10,000 people who've never visited us, and call it a day. But it's not that simple, and so we have to figure out some way of "throttling" the process so that:
- They don't all disappear overnight
- They don't all go into the hands of a select few people who "game" the system
- A wide variety of people (web users, text users, NYC subway riders, NH magazine readers, VT brochure collectors, whatever) have ample time to find out about the contest in their own way, over the course of more than just a week or so

No system is perfect, and it'll be interesting to see how this year's phone-based system compares to last year's secure-login system.


*4. Unique Codes and Showing ID*


severine said:


> Last year it was printed. You could only use the offer once and had to show ID. Each had a unique code so it could be tracked.



Same deal this year, except the unique code is on your phone. Once you redeem it, your personal, unique code is "burned" and can't be redeemed again.


*5. Survey Answers Affecting Your Chances*


thetrailboss said:


> Well, if you don't ski a certain number of days, or if you check that you have been to Stratton recently, then they are not interested in you.  But by now you probably have already won.





mlctvt said:


> I didn't win either.
> Maybe they didn't like my answers to their questions? I didn't sign up for their email notices.



Anyone is free to enter, and your answers to the survey questions don't affect your chances. We just like to have some idea of who's playing, who's winning, and who's visiting (age ranges, home state, casual or obsessive skier, etc.)

_But,_ having said that...
If you're already a regular Stratton skier who would have bought a lift ticket anyway, then by all means feel free to enter. But please consider using the "Invite Your Friends" feature on the contest site, and clue in some friends who've never been here before.

Again, _anyone_ is welcome to enter and win, but in an ideal world we'd simply invite 10,000 *new* (or "lapsed") people to come ski/ride for free.


*7. Speaking of Which...*


2knees said:


> Winnnnahhhhh.
> havent been there in probably 20 years almost.  I'm looking forward to returning.
> I think i'll plan a weekend around it and ski okemo too.  Then i post a massive tr from the two most ridiculed areas in vermont.



We're just as happy to see a past guest from years ago as a new one.:grin:


*8. "Trifecta of Ridicule"*


WJenness said:


> You should make it a long weekend, and hit K too... Go for the trifecta of ridicule!
> 
> -w



LOL.


9. Midweek Skiing


PA Ridge Racer said:


> I definitely wouldn't mind doing a Stratton / Magic trip. This may give me a chance to finally try Magic. Probably would want to head up mid-week. I've only skied Strat mid-week and it was pretty dead...I loved it.



Weekdays rock; not just at Stratton, but everywhere (Six Flags, anyone?). Not only are tickets _very_ reasonably priced, but so is lodging.


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 12, 2008)

^^ industry rep^^
<< Winner


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

hardline said:


> i did one for every friend i had last night. not one of them didn't win. root did you get yours yet?


nope.  I also tried to send my phone mobile alerts from this page on Stratton's website and it didn't work either.
http://store.g8wave.com/Stratton/


I have a AT&T phone somewhere as an emergency backup but I'm always forgetting to charge it (in fact, I don't even know where I left it)

Gabriel - are you able to help?


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 12, 2008)

bobbutts said:


> ^^ industry rep^^
> << Winner



↓↓ puppy ↓↓











RootDKJ said:


> nope.  I also tried to send my phone mobile alerts from this page on Stratton's website and it didn't work either.
> http://store.g8wave.com/Stratton/
> 
> I have a AT&T phone somewhere as an emergency backup but I'm always forgetting to charge it (in fact, I don't even know where I left it)
> ...



I'll check in with our mobile platform provider. Who is your mobile carrier, and what model phone do you have?


----------



## Eski (Nov 12, 2008)

Gabriel said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Glad to see you're having fun with the contest! We're happy to be giving away tickets again....


this kind of promotion and what Wynn did late last season at the Bush, are the types of things that provoke me to visit areas that I normally don't, or haven't been to in a while ... I will usually bring a friend(s), and combine a free ticket with a paid day or two or even three day stay and wear an even bigger smile, not to mention food, beverage and shop purchases ... I see it as a win-win situation and wish all resorts saw the positive potential in offering good customer stoke ... keep up the good work! :beer:


----------



## Phillycore (Nov 12, 2008)

Gabriel said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Glad to see you're having fun with the contest! We're happy to be giving away tickets again.
> 
> ...





Funny you say that because....   I'm your target customer and can't win a darn ticket.... Yet all the people who have visited there seem to be winning them...   Maybe I need a New England are phone number / zip code...   Cause Pa seems to be sucking wind when it comes to this contest....


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

Gabriel said:


> ↓↓ puppy ↓↓
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sprint Blackberry 8703e that's part of a BES server.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 12, 2008)

Gabriel said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Glad to see you're having fun with the contest! We're happy to be giving away tickets again.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the inside scoop Gabriel!  I'm looking forward to using the tickets that my wife and I won.


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 12, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> Funny you say that because....   I'm your target customer and can't win a darn ticket.... Yet all the people who have visited there seem to be winning them...   Maybe I need a New England are phone number / zip code...   Cause Pa seems to be sucking wind when it comes to this contest....



None of those factors will disqualify you. Keep trying! I'd send you the "secret always-a-winner text keyword"... if there were one.

FYI: I don't handle the legal details, but I don't think we're even allowed to design the system to "pre-qualify" winners based on whether they've visited before.

Although it makes me wish I'd put a joke checkbox on the contest site:

*Are you awesome? (NOTE: only awesome people may enter)*
[x] Yes, indeed! (required)
[ ] No, sadly.

This is possibly the _reason_ I'm not a lawyer.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 12, 2008)

I won, and am grateful to Stratton for the free ticket. My 16 year old daughter is being denied the chance to enter...she's told "18 and older". What's up with that??


----------



## hardline (Nov 12, 2008)

Gabriel said:


> None of those factors will disqualify you. Keep trying! I'd send you the "secret always-a-winner text keyword"... if there were one.
> 
> FYI: I don't handle the legal details, but I don't think we're even allowed to design the system to "pre-qualify" winners based on whether they've visited before.
> 
> ...



i just thought it strange that as soon as the contest opened we all won. last year it took me at least 5 tries. but it looks like we may do an AZ day there this year since we have so many on the board that one. hey im happy to win one and will actually make a trip there this year so.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 12, 2008)

IF IT IS FREE IT IS FOR ME thanks Gabe!

Saving it for a mid week Pow day!
See Ya at the "On Snow Demo"!


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 12, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I won, and am grateful to Stratton for the free ticket. My 16 year old daughter is being denied the chance to enter...she's told "18 and older". What's up with that??



Another legal sticking point, sadly. Write to congress!

Sorry to joke. It's another unfortunate reality of running what is technically a sweepstakes.


----------



## hardline (Nov 12, 2008)

Gabriel said:


> Another legal sticking point, sadly. Write to congress!
> 
> Sorry to joke. It's another unfortunate reality of running what is technically a sweepstakes.



i find it interesting that stratton has put a rep on the boards care to comment on why? if you can. you should also pm greg to let him know you are a rep.


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 12, 2008)

hardline said:


> i find it interesting that stratton has put a rep on the boards care to comment on why? if you can. you should also pm greg to let him know you are a rep.



I guess I'm here in an "official" capacity, since I'm speaking from the inside.

But it would be more accurate to say I'm just a big web dork, and I'm here because you guys are talking about my website. Every time you call me a rep I wilt a little, inside. ;-)


----------



## hardline (Nov 12, 2008)

Gabriel said:


> I guess I'm here in an "official" capacity, since I'm speaking from the inside.
> 
> But it would be more accurate to say I'm just a big web dork, and I'm here because you guys are talking about my website. Every time you call me a rep I wilt a little, inside. ;-)



so its you posting in an unofficial offical capaicity
 either way welcome


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 12, 2008)

Nail on head.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> havent been there in probably 20 years almost.  I'm looking forward to returning.



WOW, wasn't till i read this that i realzied it has been the same for me. I used to ski Stratton a lot in late 80s.  Had a friend who used to get free tickets all the time.   We'd do easy day trips, sometimes we'd stay over at a place called "the vagabond" (dorm style lodging) or if we had a few extra bucks we'd stay at the Riverbend Motel ( bathroom and a TV in the room).   lots of good memories skiing at Stratton. we'd usually park over at the sun bowl base lodge to avoid crowds.  we'd hardly ever leave that side of the mountain. The trail Freefall comes to mind as one we loved to ski.

Can't wait to go back.. ski jonesing factor just shot up a bunch!!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 12, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> "the vagabond" (dorm style lodging)



holy crap dude, i stayed there once.  that place was a major dive, but totally affordable.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 12, 2008)

I must be one of only a handful that didn't win:angry:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> holy crap dude, i stayed there once.  that place was a major dive, but totally affordable.



dirt cheap. i think it was like $15 per night or something stupid like that.    one night we were there and  a bus load of school kids showed up.  it was dumping snow and we were jumping off the roof into snow banks and having snowball fights with the kids.  The next morning we went outside and found out the bus driver left the storage compartments unlocked and somebody made off with all the kids skis!!  :blink:  sucked to be them.


----------



## scootertig (Nov 12, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> Maybe I need a New England are phone number / zip code...   Cause Pa seems to be sucking wind when it comes to this contest....



I've got a Virginia number, and I won one on the first try...  I've never been to Stratton before, and will definitely make a trip up there now!


aaron


----------



## tequiladoug (Nov 13, 2008)

WTF??

and now I get "sorry, u already entered today" 

umm, no 7am on 11/13 is not the same day as 10am on 11/12!


----------



## migs 01 (Nov 13, 2008)

I won!  This never happens.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 13, 2008)

tequiladoug said:


> WTF??
> 
> and now I get "sorry, u already entered today"
> 
> umm, no 7am on 11/13 is not the same day as 10am on 11/12!



The rules are pretty clear.  One entry per 24 hour interval.


----------



## Phillycore (Nov 13, 2008)

I lost yet again....


----------



## tequiladoug (Nov 13, 2008)

Geoff said:


> The rules are pretty clear.  One entry per 24 hour interval.



The "sorry u didnt win text", says "try tomorrow" not try again in 24 hours

Also sent at 630am

Dear douglas,

You asked us to remind you to play for a chance to win a free lift ticket every day. 

*Login now *to enter (max. 1 entry/day) Limit 1 prize per person.

The X2 Express Card Includes a FREE Day of Skiing or Riding!
Prefer a sure thing? With X2, you'll skip the ticket lines and save $10-$30 every time you ski or ride for the entire season. Just $79!

Share the Love!
It's more fun with your buddies. Tell your friends about Stratton's ticket giveaway.


No purchase necessary to enter or win. Void were prohibited. Sweepstakes begins 12:00 AM EST on November 10, 2008 and ends 5:00 PM EST on February 18, 2009.

Only one prize per person. Lift tickets are non-transferable. If a person has more than one mobile phone number he/she is still only allowed to win one prize. All potential winners are subject to validation at Stratton Mountain before prize is officially awarded.


----------



## crank (Nov 13, 2008)

First try last night.  I got a text message that said I did not win.

Last year it took me about 10 trys and I did win a free ticket which I used.  Thank you Stratton.  I figure they made out OK because I brought my son and we paid for his ticket, plus we bought lunch, grabbed a snack at the Waffle Haus, and had dinner in the base village before hitting the road.  Without the free ticket we would probably not have been there.

Year before I filled out a survery for a free ticket and never used it.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 13, 2008)

tequiladoug said:


> The "sorry u didnt win text", says "try tomorrow" not try again in 24 hours



From the rules:


> Regardless of method of entry, limit one (1) entry per person/per day. For the purposes of these Rules, *a day is defined as each 24-hour period* during the Promotion Period starting at 12:00 a.m. EST and ending at 11:59 p.m. EST, except that the day ends at 5:00 pm EST on February 18, 2009.



That's pretty clear to me.


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2008)

Geoff said:


> From the rules:
> 
> 
> That's pretty clear to me.



That tripped me up too.

Do you read the contracts on the rental cars before you sign each one?  We all get lazy, and it bites sometime


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> I lost yet again....


  U feeling like redsox nation now? :grin:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 13, 2008)

billski said:


> U feeling like redsox nation now? :grin:



welcome to 2003.


----------



## tequiladoug (Nov 13, 2008)

right...11/12/08 12am to 11:59:59pm is a "24 hour period", and then 11/13/08 12am to 11:59:59 pm is another "24 hour period"

try 1 =10am 11/12 and then try 2 = 7am 11/13 -> 2 DIFFERENT "24 hour periods"


----------



## pepperdawg (Nov 13, 2008)

10am to 7am next day =21 hours no?


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2008)

pepperdawg said:


> 10am to 7am next day =21 hours no?


either we are debating semantics or are math challenged here.

As Belushi said, "what you want for nothin? Rubber biscuit?


----------



## pepperdawg (Nov 13, 2008)

billski said:


> either we are debating semantics or are math challenged here.
> 
> As Belushi said, "what you want for nothin? Rubber biscuit?





I got MY ticket...


----------



## hardline (Nov 13, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> dirt cheap. i think it was like $15 per night or something stupid like that.    one night we were there and  a bus load of school kids showed up.  it was dumping snow and we were jumping off the roof into snow banks and having snowball fights with the kids.  The next morning we went outside and found out the bus driver left the storage compartments unlocked and somebody made off with all the kids skis!!  :blink:  sucked to be them.



when i was young i have some great memories of stratton. we still have friends that have condos there. there also some crazy parties we went to durring the us open durring college.


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> dirt cheap. i think it was like $15 per night or something stupid like that.    one night we were there and  a bus load of school kids showed up.  it was dumping snow and we were jumping off the roof into snow banks and having snowball fights with the kids.  The next morning we went outside and found out the bus driver left the storage compartments unlocked and somebody made off with all the kids skis!!  :blink:  sucked to be them.



what a way to ruin a vacation.  must have been a long and quiet ride home.  Feel real bad for them.


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 13, 2008)

*"Sorry, u already entered today"*

Hey all,

The "once per day" requirement is intended to function in the "calendar day" sense. In other words, if you entered last night at 11:00pm, then you should be able to enter again now without waiting until 11 tonight. (Note: this is all Eastern Time.)

So, if you're getting the "Sorry, u already entered today" system response, and you're certain that you haven't entered more than once _per calendar day_, please send me your mobile phone number via direct message, and I'll forward it on to the developers.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 13, 2008)

Didn't win today either:???:


----------



## tequiladoug (Nov 13, 2008)

Gabriel said:


> Hey all,
> 
> The "once per day" requirement is intended to function in the "calendar day" sense. In other words, if you entered last night at 11:00pm, then you should be able to enter again now without waiting until 11 tonight. (Note: this is all Eastern Time.)
> 
> So, if you're getting the "Sorry, u already entered today" system response, and you're certain that you haven't entered more than once _per calendar day_, please send me your mobile phone number via direct message, and I'll forward it on to the developers.



thanks Gabriel


please note:
Geoff: 0
Tequiladoug: 1

:-D


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Didn't win today either:???:



You suck at winning... :roll:


----------



## CjS (Nov 13, 2008)

I lost.  Sprint PCS/Blackberry 8130 - but i did get the text message.  Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 14, 2008)

tequiladoug said:


> thanks Gabriel
> 
> 
> please note:
> ...




I got a free Stratton ticket.  That's gotta be worth somethin'...


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Nov 14, 2008)

I scored one as well.  Plan on using it when my son competes there.


----------



## abc (Nov 14, 2008)

Gabriel said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Glad to see you're having fun with the contest! We're happy to be giving away tickets again.
> 
> According to the official rules, more than one winning entry by the same person technically disqualifies you from redeeming any prizes at all. You will be asked to show ID, and the winning text message when you arrive to claim your prize.



So there's a question earlier which is also in my mind. Do we have to bring the phone to the window? What if we change phones between the time we won and the time we want to use it? What if I drop the phone into the bathtub by accidnt and lost the txt message? 

Can we simply write down the winning code and show it at the window? It's a unique code, right? And it's one phone, one code anyway, no possibility of duplicates...


----------



## Eski (Nov 14, 2008)

abc said:


> So there's a question earlier which is also in my mind. Do we have to bring the phone to the window? What if we change phones between the time we won and the time we want to use it? What if I drop the phone into the bathtub by accidnt and lost the txt message?
> 
> Can we simply write down the winning code and show it at the window? It's a unique code, right? And it's one phone, one code anyway, no possibility of duplicates...


I actually plan on switching my cell service provider before I cash in on the bonus ticket and I'm pretty sure that I will lose the contents of my text messages


----------



## tequiladoug (Nov 14, 2008)

I am a winnar!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 14, 2008)

abc said:


> So there's a question earlier which is also in my mind. Do we have to bring the phone to the window? What if we change phones between the time we won and the time we want to use it? What if I drop the phone into the bathtub by accidnt and lost the txt message?
> 
> Can we simply write down the winning code and show it at the window? It's a unique code, right? And it's one phone, one code anyway, no possibility of duplicates...



There's a box on the website that allows you to have the winning text resent to you. I already tested it out. So if the text disapears, just resend it the night before you leave so it's on the top of the message list on your phone.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 14, 2008)

Gabriel said:


> Hey all,
> 
> The "once per day" requirement is intended to function in the "calendar day" sense. In other words, if you entered last night at 11:00pm, then you should be able to enter again now without waiting until 11 tonight. (Note: this is all Eastern Time.)



You sure? I tried last night and now this morning it says I already entered today. It must really not want to give me to go skiing there.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 14, 2008)

Gabriel said:


> None of those factors will disqualify you. Keep trying! I'd send you the "secret always-a-winner text keyword"... if there were one.
> 
> FYI: I don't handle the legal details, but I don't think we're even allowed to design the system to "pre-qualify" winners based on whether they've visited before.
> 
> ...




FWIW, I live on Long Island and have a 516 area code (Nassau County) with Verizon as a provider.  I won on my 1st try.

Gabriel - we're planning on visiting on 1/25.  Thanks for the tix


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 14, 2008)

Glenn said:


> There's a box on the website that allows you to have the winning text resent to you. I already tested it out. So if the text disapears, just resend it the night before you leave so it's on the top of the message list on your phone.



i checked this also but it didn't look like it would work if you had a new phone number, i got the impression the code was linked to the original winning phone number.


----------



## abc (Nov 14, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i checked this also but it didn't look like it would work if you had a new phone number, i got the impression the code was linked to the original winning phone number.


Not to mention having to pay for another txt msg. 

Anyway, if the code is unique, it should be accepted as is, with or without the phone. 

Now, just imaging what the Stratton ticket window is like on a weekend, with hundreds of free ticket winners handing their phone through that little window, and the clerk in there checking the phone number that matches code. I'm not sure I want to wait for hours to redeem that "free ticket". Never mind it's going to drive the paying customers fluming mad!!!

I'm going to give them at least a couple weekends to work out the kink before going there myself...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 14, 2008)

Using the phones is an interesting idea for sure.  I'm not sure how well it's going to work out with people handing their phones over at the window.  I can see why they're limiting it to txt messages.  In the past they used email, the problem being that it's too easy to get multiple email addresses, so many people were abusing the system (some even flaunted it on here).  Since most people only have one cell phone they're much more likely to prevent people from winning multiple tickets.

I think they should allow people to write down the unique code and present that at the window instead of their cell phone.  It's still unique to that person, so I don't see why it matters if they have it on the phone or a piece of paper


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 14, 2008)

last year we went to the inside window, very hassle free and mellow.  Prolly do that again this year


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 14, 2008)

Won a free ticket past two years and never went to Stratton , not going to even try this year


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm still sucking wind on this.  I was just on with Sprint support and they claim that text messaging is working fine for my account.  I don't get the "you won" or "you lost" messages.

Gabriel - help!


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 14, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm still sucking wind on this.  I was just on with Sprint support and they claim that text messaging is working fine for my account.  I don't get the "you won" or "you lost" messages.
> 
> Gabriel - help!




you can test text messaging to your phone by following the "How do I send a text message to a Sprint or Nextel phone from my email account?" instructions here:

http://support.sprint.com/doc/sp11097.xml#6


----------



## pepperdawg (Nov 14, 2008)

abc said:


> Not to mention having to pay for another txt msg.





???   Whats a text message cost? - like .05?  .....to get a $80+ lift ticket?     Some people never happy.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 14, 2008)

pepperdawg said:


> ???   Whats a text message cost? - like .05?  .....to get a $80+ lift ticket?     Some people never happy.



25 cents for me.  But I won on the 1st try.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 14, 2008)

pepperdawg said:


> ???   Whats a text message cost? - like .05?  .....to get a $80+ lift ticket?     Some people never happy.



free for me!



SkiDork said:


> you can test text messaging to your phone by following the "How do I send a text message to a Sprint or Nextel phone from my email account?" instructions here:
> 
> http://support.sprint.com/doc/sp11097.xml#6



yup, get them fine from everyone else, just not Stratton


----------



## Maksim (Nov 14, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm still sucking wind on this.  I was just on with Sprint support and they claim that text messaging is working fine for my account.  I don't get the "you won" or "you lost" messages.
> 
> Gabriel - help!



Try turning your phone off then back on.  My sprint Treo 700p would hold messages for a bit, would not get them for a day or two.  Restart the phone and it should retrieve them.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 14, 2008)

Maksim said:


> Try turning your phone off then back on.  My sprint Treo 700p would hold messages for a bit, would not get them for a day or two.  Restart the phone and it should retrieve them.


I  pulled the battery while on the Sprint support but will try that anyway


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for reporting your errors. I've passed them on to the developers.

RootDKJ - I'm told your issue was specifically related to a mismatch between the carrier selected on the site and the carrier with which your phone number appears to correspond. They also said they re-sent the message to you today. Any texts from 22122?


----------



## billski (Nov 14, 2008)

Gabriel said:


> Hey all,
> 
> The "once per day" requirement is intended to function in the "calendar day" sense. In other words, if you entered last night at 11:00pm, then you should be able to enter again now without waiting until 11 tonight. (Note: this is all Eastern Time.)
> 
> So, if you're getting the "Sorry, u already entered today" system response, and you're certain that you haven't entered more than once _per calendar day_, please send me your mobile phone number via direct message, and I'll forward it on to the developers.



They should just change it to "Sorry, you can only enter once in a 24-hour period".  I'll bet a lot of people are a bit puzzled.  It might turn them away completely, thinking the system is broken.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 14, 2008)

Yay, got it on 3rd try.


----------



## billski (Nov 14, 2008)

Since we are now up to page 17, I think Stratton got the buzz they wanted!  I wonder how many AZers who have made disparaging remarks about Stratton now have free tix?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 14, 2008)

billski said:


> Since we are now up to page 17, I think Stratton got the buzz they wanted!  I wonder how many AZers who have made disparaging remarks about Stratton now have free tix?



They're not on the top of my list, but I'll take the free ticket and maybe buy a beer and a burger. Maybe I'll even bring someone who will pay.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 14, 2008)

Gabriel said:


> Thanks for reporting your errors. I've passed them on to the developers.
> 
> RootDKJ - I'm told your issue was specifically related to a mismatch between the carrier selected on the site and the carrier with which your phone number appears to correspond. They also said they re-sent the message to you today. Any texts from 22122?


Nope.  I carrier I selected was Sprint/Nextel


----------



## Phillycore (Nov 14, 2008)

Lost again...  I guess..
the text message doesn't say I lost, doesn't say I won, and doesn't say I already entered today...   it just says My entry has been confirmed.   so I'm assuming that I lost yet again...


----------



## ski220 (Nov 15, 2008)

Just WON!  Second try.  Hopefully some of my friends will win and actually go with me this year.  A free day of skiing is a day of skiing. For some smooth powder or a nice spring day, I'd go. Stratton has some of the best SPRING skiing.  There I said it.


----------



## ski220 (Nov 15, 2008)

Question.  If I have two cell phones, one from work, can I win two tickets?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 15, 2008)

ski220 said:


> Question.  If I have two cell phones, one from work, can I win two tickets?



You can, but the rules prohibit.  According to the rep you could lose both tickets if they figure it out, but that doesn't sound too likely.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 15, 2008)

Woohoo! Finally won.

When you opening?


----------



## Glenn (Nov 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Woohoo! Finally won.
> 
> When you opening?



November 26th.


----------



## JasonE (Nov 15, 2008)

Tried my cell phone, tried my wife's cell phone, we both lost - but we did get the losing txt message ok. 

I'll try again tomorrow. I'm not going to go hog-wild trying (at 25 cents per text message, I'm not going to try every day for the rest of ski season) but I figure it's worth 2 or 3 dollars before I give up trying.


----------



## 180 (Nov 15, 2008)

Won 2 for my wife and me.


----------



## Phillycore (Nov 16, 2008)

Holy smokes...  I won   finally!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 16, 2008)

still not working:angry:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 16, 2008)

Now that I won. How do I unsubscribe from the reminder? There is no link in the email.


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2008)

Finally....


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2008)

I wanted to give everyone a follow up to my troubles.  Gabriel had the company sending out the text messages contact me.  They couldn't really figure out why I wasn't getting the text messages either.  They also weren't receiving any texts I was sending to them.

Finally they were able to force a message through and I have indeed won a one day ticket to Stratton this season!  I'll also be changing my data provider to Verizon wireless in a month anyway.

Thanks Gabriel for the follow up on this one! :beer:

Later,
Root


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 25, 2008)

so when is the AZ Stratton gathering ? ? ? ?


----------



## Beartrap (Nov 25, 2008)

I won on Saturday and I plan on going this Friday since I hate going on weekends. I know it maybe crowded on Friday but I am at least grateful for the chance to ski this year as I have not since 2005 because of monetary woes and getting married. I have not been to Stratton since 2003 and man I hope I remember where the "free" lots are and not the paid garage BS. This is a silver lining for me since my company shut down on Friday mid-shift. I did have a new job but this was supposed to be my last week there but they beat me to it. Now I just wish my buddy would win so I have someone to ski with on Friday instead of being alone.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 25, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I wanted to give everyone a follow up to my troubles.  Gabriel had the company sending out the text messages contact me.  They couldn't really figure out why I wasn't getting the text messages either.  They also weren't receiving any texts I was sending to them.
> 
> Finally they were able to force a message through and I have indeed won a one day ticket to Stratton this season!  I'll also be changing my data provider to Verizon wireless in a month anyway.
> 
> ...



That's great follow up on their part! Nice work Stratton!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2008)

Glenn said:


> That's great follow up on their part! Nice work Stratton!


Yeah, good for me, good for Stratton.  Sucks for the rest of you because now I won't be tending the Orion for the after AZ day BBQ


----------



## Beartrap (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah something is going on with their sms text system because my wife and my friend never got a text message only the confirmation email. Something needs to be looked at because all other text messages came through. It seems like the service needs to be restarted.


----------



## hardline (Nov 25, 2008)

so lets see how many or us won

hardline


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 25, 2008)

Winners:
hardline 
gmcunni


----------



## severine (Nov 25, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Yeah, good for me, good for Stratton.  Sucks for the rest of you because now I won't be tending the Orion for the after AZ day BBQ


S'okay. We forgive you. 

Winners:
hardline 
gmcunni
severine
bvibert


----------



## hardline (Nov 25, 2008)

severine said:


> S'okay. We forgive you.
> 
> Winners:
> hardline
> ...


you forgot rooty

Winners:
hardline 
gmcunni
severine
bvibert
rootDKJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2008)

hardline said:


> you forgot rooty
> 
> Winners:
> hardline
> ...


thanks dude!


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 25, 2008)

Winners:

hardline 
gmcunni
severine
bvibert
rootDKJ
madskier6

I won too!  I'd love to join the AZ Stratton day if there is one.  I've been to Stratton a few times myself on free or discounted lift tickets so I know my way around the mountain somewhat.  Not my favorite place to go but I always have fun when I'm there so I can't really complain.  

Mostly a lot of steep, fast groomers with a few bump runs thrown in for good measure.  They have a lot of high speed lifts so you do get a lot of skiing in while you're there.  Their glades are apparently really good when the conditions justify going in the trees.  I haven't explored that aspect of Stratton much but would certainly like to.


----------



## hardline (Nov 25, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> Winners:
> 
> hardline
> gmcunni
> ...



 shit since so many of use won we might as well do a day there and have some fun. mobin a lame mountain with a bunch of people is always fun.


----------



## severine (Nov 26, 2008)

Going back through the thread, it looks like:

Winners:

hardline 
gmcunni
severine
bvibert
rootDKJ
madskier6
JPTracker 
xwhaler
rjc1976
ALLSKIING
Greg
180
thetrailboss
Mildcat
Eski
mondeo
krisskis
Maksim
Beetlenut
FRITOLAYGUY
PA Ridge Racer
OppositeGeorge
Dr Skimeister
frozencorn
Edd
Glenn
pepperdawg
djspookman
WJenness
Big Game
2knees
bobbutts
Starter Jackets Rule!
scootertig
migs 01
Geoff
Tyrolean_skier
tequiladoug
SkiDork
wa-loaf
ski220
o3jeff
Phillycore
billski


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 26, 2008)

severine said:


> Going back through the thread, it looks like:
> 
> Winners:
> 
> ...


so basically everyone but GrilledSteezeSandwich


----------



## severine (Nov 26, 2008)

Marc's not on the list either.


----------



## hardline (Nov 26, 2008)

severine said:


> Going back through the thread, it looks like:
> 
> Winners:
> 
> ...



damn mad props for mining all that. jeez if we could get that many people there for a day we would have a hell of a party. combine it with a day at snow and we have pretty fun weekend.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 26, 2008)

hardline said:


> damn mad props for mining all that. jeez if we could get that many people there for a day we would have a hell of a party. combine it with a day at snow and we have pretty fun weekend.




I'm hoping for a midweek powder day where southern Vermont gets hit with the goods from a coastal storm and farther north gets shut out.  I've hit Mount Snow several times when that happened.  With powder boards, a foot of fluff on that groomed-out medium pitch stuff is very pleasant skiing.  Even better, their intermediate customer base mostly doesn't ski powder so there's very little competition.


----------



## hardline (Nov 26, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I'm hoping for a midweek powder day where southern Vermont gets hit with the goods from a coastal storm and farther north gets shut out.  I've hit Mount Snow several times when that happened.  With powder boards, a foot of fluff odiscoutn that groomed-out medium pitch stuff is very pleasant skiing.  Even better, their intermediate customer base mostly doesn't ski powder so there's very little competition.



ya ill pay for those days. i just think this is a great opp to get everyone together. i bet we can even get somewhere to discount lodging if we actually had a crew that big


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 26, 2008)

hardline said:


> ya ill pay for those days. i just think this is a great opp to get everyone together. i bet we can even get somewhere to discount lodging if we actually had a crew that big


+1.  Great publicity opportunity


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 26, 2008)

I wonder how long it would take to process 45 "freebie" cell-phones at the courtesy desk.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I'm hoping for a midweek powder day where southern Vermont gets hit with the goods from a coastal storm and farther north gets shut out.  I've hit Mount Snow several times when that happened.  With powder boards, a foot of fluff on that groomed-out medium pitch stuff is very pleasant skiing.  Even better, their intermediate customer base mostly doesn't ski powder so there's very little competition.



That sounds good in theory, but there's no way that I'm driving past Magic to hit Stratton on a powder day.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2008)

severine said:


> Going back through the thread, it looks like:
> 
> Winners:
> 
> ...



Glad to see you were at least being productive when you stayed up last night... :roll:

:razz:


----------



## severine (Nov 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Glad to see you were at least being productive when you stayed up last night... :roll:
> 
> :razz:


Bite me!


----------



## Gmar (Nov 26, 2008)

The last two days I've entered I have not received a text message.  I was receiving them prior to that.  Are all the tickets used up or something wrong with the system?  If it is the system then they should post it on the web page or remove the submit button until its fixed.


----------



## JPTracker (Nov 26, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> actually if you read the fine print they WILL text you unless you reply STOP to their message



Just got another text msg from Stratton. Replied Stop to the message and promptly got another message back saying "We're sorry. We did not understand your message"

Anyone know how to stop these messages?


----------



## playoutside (Nov 26, 2008)

Just got the same thing.  And got the same crap reply to the STOP message. BS.

I called the number in the second text, got vmail and told them to remove me and what I thought of their text. Hope it works.


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 26, 2008)

*AlpineZone meetup*
Once you guys have solidified on a date, feel free to have an agreed-upon coordinator among you put all your names and free ticket codes together into one document, and send that to me. I'll pass it on to the Sales Center and get your tickets ready for you in advance.

If there are 20 or more of you, there may also be an opportunity to get a discounted group rate, especially if you want to ski an extra day in addition to your freebie.

:beer:

*Not receiving texts*
There doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason to this. Contest company's looking into it. Please message me your mobile phone number, phone model and mobile company and I'll pass the info on to the contest company.

*Unsubscribe from emails*
Emails now have very prominent unsubscribe links (sorry, that was a very silly mistake)


----------



## hardline (Nov 26, 2008)

Gabriel said:


> *AlpineZone meetup*
> Once you guys have solidified on a date, feel free to have an agreed-upon coordinator among you put all your names and free ticket codes together into one document, and send that to me. I'll pass it on to the Sales Center and get your tickets ready for you in advance.
> 
> If there are 20 or more of you, there may also be an opportunity to get a discounted group rate, especially if you want to ski an extra day in addition to your freebie.
> ...



hey thanks glad to see you staying on top of this.


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 26, 2008)

One other thing:
The contest company sent out an opening day message today *to all winners* because the holiday restriction dates weren't listed in the original 'you won' texts. The point of today's message was just to get those dates into your hands, for your reference, in case you missed them on the website or in any advertising.

If you received this text today, it doesn't mean you're subscribed to the deals/news/events alert subscription program, which has always been purely optional.

You won't receive another text unless you trigger one yourself, *or* you replied Y or YES to subscribe (which is not necessary to enter the contest).


----------



## hardline (Nov 26, 2008)

Gabriel said:


> One other thing:
> The contest company sent out an opening day message today *to all winners* because the holiday restriction dates weren't listed in the original 'you won' texts. The point of today's message was just to get those dates into your hands, for your reference, in case you missed them on the website or in any advertising.
> 
> If you received this text today, it doesn't mean you're subscribed to the deals/news/events alert subscription program, which has always been purely optional.
> ...



ya i got that one today with the blackout dates.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 26, 2008)

severine said:


> Going back through the thread, it looks like:
> 
> Winners:
> 
> ...



Wow, nice job. All those are just the people that post a lot, I wonder how many lurkers from AZ also won.


----------



## hardline (Nov 26, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Wow, nice job. All those are just the people that post a lot, I wonder how many lurkers from AZ also won.



i know it would make for an epic meet up


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 27, 2008)

Gabriel said:


> *AlpineZone meetup*
> Once you guys have solidified on a date, feel free to have an agreed-upon coordinator among you put all your names and free ticket codes together into one document, and send that to me. I'll pass it on to the Sales Center and get your tickets ready for you in advance.
> 
> If there are 20 or more of you, there may also be an opportunity to get a discounted group rate, especially if you want to ski an extra day in addition to your freebie.
> ...



That's pretty cool of you to offer that convenience to AZers!


----------



## Geoff (Nov 27, 2008)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> That's pretty cool of you to offer that convenience to AZers!



I'm planning to use mine on a deserted midweek powder day followed by a gloating trip report.  

The text message I received yesterday would have been better received if it had explained that it was sent to everyone to clarify the blackout dates.  Every time my cell phone buzzes with a text message, it costs me $0.20.  I automatically assumed I'd have to go through the hassle to shut off yet another source of text message spam.  Fortunately, Gabriel communicated what happened prompty.  Good job.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 27, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I'm planning to use mine on a deserted midweek powder day followed by a gloating trip report.
> 
> The text message I received yesterday would have been better received if it had explained that it was sent to everyone to clarify the blackout dates.  Every time my cell phone buzzes with a text message, it costs me $0.20.  I automatically assumed I'd have to go through the hassle to shut off yet another source of text message spam.  Fortunately, Gabriel communicated what happened prompty.  Good job.



+1 for saving it 4 a powder day!
I will be the Slo-Mo-Fo on tele skis.


----------



## hardline (Nov 27, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> +1 for saving it 4 a powder day!
> I will be the Slo-Mo-Fo on tele skis.



on a southern powder day i would rather go to magic.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> on a southern powder day i would rather go to magic.


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
Lol


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 28, 2008)

I finally won after trying on and off since October of 2007. Combined with the free pass I recieved at the Warren Miller movie, I now have two free tickets to Stratton.


----------



## trtaylor (Nov 28, 2008)

Winner


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 29, 2008)

My wife just won a ticket


----------



## ta&idaho (Nov 30, 2008)

I won on my first try.  My wife still hasn't despite several weeks of trying.  I guess Stratton's computers can sense who wants it more...


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 1, 2008)

Just entered it this morning and won too!   Nice to have some free skiing this early season courtesy of Warren Miller and now Stratton


----------



## patricsaint (Dec 1, 2008)

Won yesterday on the 1st try!
Last year it took me 6 or 7 tries.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 1, 2008)

I finally won after about 2 weeks. Now just need the old lady to win hers.


----------



## Brn4353 (Dec 2, 2008)

Just scored one....did require about 2 weeks of effort, but worth it!


----------



## jaywbigred (Dec 2, 2008)

Won mine on the 5th or 6th try. The lady is going on 3 weeks and still no luck.


----------

